# Cockatiel Wing Spread Behaviour



## Mrbbi (May 22, 2018)

1st time cockatiel owner an am wondering what this type of wing spread represents. Happy, angry, horny, showing off etc...

Few Basic facts 
- Under a 1 old male.
- Purchased from a pet store and I am the 2nd owner.
- Flies to and perches on my shoulder happily.
- still weary of hands, 50-50 whether you get a nibbled finger or he bows his head for a scratch.

_Cockatiel Stretches every time I go near after being absent for only a few minutes. He stretches 1 same side Leg & Wing, followed by raising both closed wings like he's shrugging his shoulders. He occasionally does it with other ppl but always with me._
*Youtube Clip of Stretch*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The side stretching really has nothing to do with you. Some birds will do what's known as bat bird, where they stretch their wings out to claim something that is theirs, which he views the cage as his.


----------



## Mrbbi (May 22, 2018)

Ok, just thought it was odd his stretch/display seemed to be aimed at ppl after a few mins of absenece.
I've seen him display the Full Eagle a fews times showing off and flapping like crazy.


----------



## Karlys (Apr 9, 2018)

That's interesting! Our approx. 3 month old baby does the same exact thing when you approach her or go to pick her up. We often have to wait a few seconds for her to finish so we can get her to step up. I agree that it definitely seems aimed at us because it seriously happens 90% of the time she's approached or offered a finger to step up, but I don't know why they do it exactly.


----------

